# IStock.  Is it reputable.



## TammyCampbell (Jun 28, 2014)

Is it worth sending some of my photos too?  They just approved my sample photos.Told me to start downloading bring them on in.. . Or would it be a mistake to do this..I have an interest in going semi pro or pro in the future but I don't want to throw my pearls before swine so to speak..it seems weird for the manager to make more than the actor..I really don't know how the pay structure works.. Anyone know?


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 28, 2014)

TammyCampbell said:


> Is it worth sending some of my photos too?  They just approved my sample photos.Told me to start downloading bring them on in.. . Or would it be a mistake to do this..I have an interest in going semi pro or pro in the future but I don't want to throw my pearls before swine so to speak..it seems weird for the manager to make more than the actor..I really don't know how the pay structure works.. Anyone know?



Not worth it in my opinion. You would have to have a LOT of images on there to make much of anything. 

http://www.istockphoto.com/help/sell-stock/about-royalties

You only get like 0.30 per sale and they won't send you any money until you have at least $100 owed to you.


----------



## Overread (Jun 28, 2014)

The days of making money on Stock photography are long gone - the market is vastly over-saturated and micro stock has driven the prices down to the point where the industry itself is highly unstable even for the companies who take the lions share of each sale. 

You'd honestly be better to get a few local landscape shots and put them up for sale in a local cafe - one sale there would net you far more than you're likely to make on the stock game. The only ones making money there either have a very specific niche that is in demand or (more likely) they've got decades of photos of high grade to put up.


----------



## KmH (Jun 28, 2014)

15 - 20 years ago I made a substantial % of my yearly income from stock photography.

The digital camera explosion, growth of the Internet, consolidation of the stock photography industry, and photo sharing web sites dramatically changed that.

Basically, it is now a non-functioning business model.


----------



## TammyCampbell (Jun 28, 2014)

It's definitely a pittance not Very great especially if everyone else is making big bucks with your efforts.


----------



## wyogirl (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes they are reputable. No you won't make much money. There just isn't much money in stock photography anymore.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 29, 2014)

It's a legit business thru Getty as far as I know but the rates a photographer would receive seem so low to me I wouldn't find it to be worth even considering. 

I looked at one photo as an example, it shows that it licenses for $28 so if you licensed non-exclusively for example at 20% that would be what, $5.60? so Getty would get $22.40? is that right?? if it is there's no way...

You can find info. in Photo District News Photo Magazine | Professional Photography Industry News and Resources - look under PhotoSource at Stock/Photo Agencies.


----------



## TammyCampbell (Jun 29, 2014)

Strange. I know that they are giving you exposure. But that seems like prison wages.Even with all their promotion..


----------



## orljustin (Jun 29, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> Yes they are reputable. No you won't make much money. There just isn't much money in stock photography anymore.



Well, they're reputable in that they pay on time and haven't been caught doing anything illegal.  They have a bad reputation because they keep coming up with new ways to screw contributors, use outdated software, have made many poor management decisions and have loosened inspections to the point where any snapshot gets in.

Do people make money in stock?  Some do.  Those that work hard, consistently and output quality and creativity.  Will you make money?  Probably not.  You'll get discouraged that you aren't seeing sales from your hundred or so images and will give up.  That's just how it happens.

You can read microstockgroup.com to get the skinny on how IS and the other agencies are trying to screw you this week.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 29, 2014)

Years ago I put a few images up there... this was back when it was easier to be unique because there wasn't nearly as much stuff. One of those images has had hundreds of downloads and has a bunch of fire next to it because it is HOT.

I think I made maybe $50.

Since then I have been casually and very occasionally selling my prints.  I've sold probably a couple dozen of them.  ONE of those sales makes me at least $100-150 in profit.

iStock is not worth your time.


----------



## xFireSoul (Jun 29, 2014)

If you are looking forward of earning money from photography, I'd suggest 500px. But one thing to know is that it is very hard and slow. 
There are amazing photographers that are always top-voted and I am not really sure how you will be able to get views. I am not sure for myself too.
But anyway, if you have time, it's worth. Even if you don't earn any cash, you will see a lot of inspiring works and so on.


----------



## MidnightUK (Jul 1, 2014)

Not long ago iStock made a deal with Microsoft - which meant they sold a whole bunch of images to Microsoft, not giving photo contributors a chance to opt in or out of being part of this deal.  Then Microsoft issued all of those photos as part of a world wide package of 'free to use' images included with some of their software.  The photographers got a one off pittance and their images then had no future value at all as they had more or less been given away for free to most of the world, so  no point in anyone ever buying those images again as they would be overused as well as given out for free.  There was a huge row about it at the time but there was nothing the photographers could do.  I would suggest using one of the many other stock companies rather than iStock.  Try Shutterstock, Alamy or the new Stocksy (which has a profit share program)..  iStock is part of Getty so I myself would not use that company either - they own or have taken over several stock libraries.


----------



## TammyCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow looks like I touched a sore spot.. my DH wants me to try 5 dollars is better than No dollars .. Anyways money would be a bonus I just enjoy photography. ..


----------



## Overread (Jul 2, 2014)

Try landscapes in a few local shops - you can make significantly more profit per sale and you don't have to give up your rights to the photo. You remain in control and you'll likely make far more.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 2, 2014)

Make sure you READ THE TERMS and the fine print, the pricing info. etc., before you decide whether or not to put your photos on sites like istock, or 500px, or just about anywhere.

You mentioned not wanting to put your pearls before swine but I think that's what this amounts to doing. I think there are many sites that count on amateurs being eager or uniformed enough to give away their photos for next to nothing so then the site can get photos cheap and make plenty of money.  

You said you may want to go pro someday, so it might be worth thinking about how much you value your work - if you sell/license it for 5 bucks now then it's out there and in use and I don't think there's any getting it back. You might want to start looking into professional resources for photographers on sites like American Society of Media Photographers  to help you decide what you want to do with your photography.


----------



## orljustin (Jul 2, 2014)

TammyCampbell said:


> Wow looks like I touched a sore spot.. my DH wants me to try 5 dollars is better than No dollars .. Anyways money would be a bonus I just enjoy photography. ..



So, don't worry about the 'bonus' and just take pictures because you 'love' it.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jul 2, 2014)

So stock isnt dead per se, but the business model has changed.  Like craigslist and $300 DSLRs changed the wedding photography game.  

For stock look at places like Tandem Stills & Motion or Stocksy for better royalty cuts and frankly a better experience. You mentioned exposure....don't go with istock they won't get you any.  If you like landscapes and outdoors go Tandem, if you like cities and lifestyle go Stocksy.  Then it becomes a numbers game. 100 images you might make a few sales per year.  With 300 images I made 24 sales last year. With thousands of images...... I know people who still make 6 figures off stock but they work at it constantly and are VERY good. 

Hope that helps


----------

